# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsoft Security UpDate!

## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sic e dini te gjithe Cdo jave Microsoft nxjer paketen e update per sistemet windows ku futen update kritike edhe te rendesishme per sistemin. Ne keto 4 vitet e fundit te gjitha Update si kritike edhe te rendesishme kene ne pikesynim REMOTE CODE EXECUTION. Te gjitha versionet e windows jane te prekura nga keto update. Si mendoni pas pothuajse me shume se 10 vjet eksperience edhe marketim ne windows nuk do i kene kuptuar keto probleme microsoft edhe sa kohe do rime te shkarkojme update per kete vulnerabilitet te windows. 

Ardi

----------


## qoska

e ardi Microsoft ka politika persa i perket updateve :P.
Ajo i klasifikon ato sipas rendesise:
1- Gjerat te duken sa me te bukura
2- Te fshehim sa me shume opsione qe njerezit te mos gjejne problemet e sigurise
3- Te rregullojme vendet e butonave
4- Te rregullojme shpejtesine e hapjes
5- Te ndertojme antivirus dhe antispyware per problemet e sigurise
6- Ndonjehere tek tuk te rregullojme problemet serioze ne kernel

Nje shembull eshte nje vulnerabilitet nga te fundit te internet explorer qe ishte klasifikuar si jo shume i rrezikshem dhe me vone doli qe perbente nga me te rrezikshmet.

----------

